#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Angkor entry fee to double

## Neverna

The Cambodian government on Friday announced a major increase in entrance fees for the Angkor temple complex, with the cost of a one-day ticket nearly doubling to US$37 from early next year.

Angkor Enterprise, the state agency in charge of ticket sales, said that starting from Feb 1, the prices foreigners must pay for a one-day Angkor Pass will rise from $20 to $37, a three-day ticket from $40 to $62 and a one-week ticket from $60 to $72.

Cambodian citizens, as well as foreigners of Cambodian birth or whose parents are Cambodian, are exempt from paying the entrance fee, as are foreign children under 12 years old.

According to the statement, $2 from each ticket sold will be used to support local children's hospitals

Last year, 2.12 million foreign tourists visited Angkor Wat and the dozens of other temple ruins in sprawling Angkor Archeological Park, according to government statistics.

Angkor entry fee to double | Bangkok Post: news

----------


## Iceman123

That is now more expensive than the Tower of London. I think the Tower is far better value!

----------


## mykthemin

Another place to avoid then?

----------


## Iceman123

^
 :rofl: 
Yep, did them both in four hours.That was enough for me.

----------


## kingwilly

to be honest, I think ti's worth it. provided the money goes to restoration.

----------


## thaimeme

> to be honest, I think ti's worth it. provided the money goes to restoration.


Indeed, Wills.....
Maintenance and continuing restoration work is essential.

Naturally, makes sense that the cycling visitors flip the bill for most of the cost.
Considering that the Angkor complex and extended surrounding region is one of the most important historical/archaeological sites in the world.

Though, I might find the single day pass to be a bit excessive, most spend more than one day there - whereas the multi-day and week pass are a reasonable value for most visitors.

----------


## Luigi

> to be honest, I think ti's worth it. provided the money goes to restoration.


It does.

Restoration department managers do need S-Classes.

----------


## blue

> That is now more expensive than the Tower of London. I think the Tower is far better value!


And  Brits have to pay the same as foreigners .
Racists.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> to be honest, I think ti's worth it. provided the money goes to restoration.


I agree... it's an amazing site, and I feel quite lucky now to have visited it at a time when it was free and not swarming with other people and surrounded by singaporean hotels. What else has a little country like Khmerland got to capitalise on if not this?

I would like to see them set up an internationally-supported archaeology and anthropology academic institution there to help conserve and research the place, and it could be a way of bringing in more money and positive foreign (i.e.: western) influences. An outpost of the British Museum, Natural History Museum, and School of Oriental & African Studies would make perfect sense - along with the British Council, helping steer Cambodia away from Apocalypse Now and Killing Fields style influences, and into Burma style growth, education, development, and democratisation.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
> to be honest, I think ti's worth it. provided the money goes to restoration.
> 
> 
> I agree... it's an amazing site, and I feel quite lucky now to have visited it at a time when it was free and not swarming with other people and surrounded by singaporean hotels. What else has a little country like Khmerland got to capitalise on if not this?
> 
> I would like to see them set up an internationally-supported archaeology and anthropology academic institution there to help conserve and research the place, and it could be a way of bringing in more money and positive foreign (i.e.: western) influences.


UNESCO [world heritage centre] underwrites [probably not enough] some of these studious research endeavours as do a number of selected worldwide university programs, subsidizing other academic projects.......naturally, with the cooperation of the Cambodian government.

----------


## harrybarracuda

There are far better sites if you just skip past Siem Reap and avoid the mines.

 :Smile:

----------


## Phuketrichard

well worth  the price, 
its been the same rate for decades it seems.

----------


## wasabi

Most of the visitors are Koreans and other Asians .

----------


## tdar

Once you've seen one headless statue you've seen them all.

----------


## stroller

> An outpost of the British Museum, Natural History Museum, and School of Oriental & African Studies would make perfect sense - along with the British Council


It never was and never will be part of a British Empire.

----------


## hallelujah

> provided the money goes to restoration.


Do you really think it will?

Maybe there'll be one or two people with good intentions, but very little of that money will ever be spent on restoration. 

There'll be a few more SUVs on the roads of Siem Reap though.

----------


## cyrille

> Naturally, makes sense that the cycling visitors flip the bill for most of the cost.


One thing that definitely doesn't do is make sense.

----------


## Lostandfound

The restoration appears to be funded by overseas grants. Their only overhead is the $2 a day paid to local villagers to sweep up leaves and litter plus the cost of collecting the money and security to ensure everyone pays.

----------

